# Tyrolsport



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

WHo here has used the brake stiffner kit? is it worth th 80 bucks?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Tyrolsport (AE2058)*

I DO I DO!!!








I think its worth it for a few reasons.....
-much more even pad wear
-there are no rubber bushings to degrade
-pedal feels more firm more feed back/sure feeling to the brakes
-my stock rubber bushings w/ pins failed....have yet to have a problem with this kit.
-Install it next time you do the brakes...i wouldnt just go in there to install the kit, i'd go in there to install the kit if i was also doing pads/rotors ect....
its not an OMG THIS MOD IS INSANE....but its nice and does whats advertised. I'd reccomend it.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Tyrolsport (Banditt007)*

I concur with bandit. It is a do it while you're in there mod, but definitely noticable.
Here is my review:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1479526


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Tyrolsport (AE2058)*

I am installing my kit tomorrow, I'll post up and let you know what I think... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nomad1.8t (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Tyrolsport (cxg231)*

Tyrolsport installed it this saturday with the rest of my brake upgrade....Cross drilled rotors, ebc greenstuff pads and SS brakelines. I saw the old rubber pieces and I can see why it would work better. 
Brakes feel awesome and install was painless and very informative. They cleaned everything and neatly zip tied the brakelines etc. 
The way I see it, it can't hurt and it is for safety reasons to make sure you brake easier, since there are lots of nutjobs on the road these days.


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Tyrolsport (cxg231)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cxg231* »_I am installing my kit tomorrow, I'll post up and let you know what I think... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ok - so I installed the caliper stiffening kit over the weekend - install was pretty easy - about an hour and fifteen minutes total (including jacking the car up, removing and replacing the wheels, etc...). I bought snap-ring pliers which made the install of the snap rings quick and easy. I don't have a clue as to how the snap rings would go in without using the snap-ring pliers. All of the parts are well made and machined to what seem to be very good tolerances.
After the install, the brake pedal has a noticeably firmer and more sensitive feel, and pedal modulation (making slight adjustments in brake pressure) is slightly easier to accomplish thanks to the better pedal feel. I did not replace rotors or pads at the same time, so any difference in feel is due solely to the caliper stiffening kit.
Drove at an auto-x event yesterday and pedal feel was (again) noticeably better than before. However, I will have to wait for my next track day to judge the effect of the bushings on high performance driving pedal modulation, as the way I drive at an auto-x is basically either full-on or full-off the brakes.
In summary - there was a definite improvement in pedal feel and firmness. Is the effect worth $80? I think that given the initial quality of the kit I would say yes. If the parts corrode and the snap rings fall off in 2 years (unlikely), then no. But, it seems to me that a considerable amount of care went into choosing materials and machining those materials, so I would say you get what you pay for here. Recommended! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Tyrolsport (cxg231)*

A quick quesiton. After new pads and rotors I noticed the front rotors seemed to be contacting and clamping at the outside a lot more than the inside. 
Is this the kind of wear that sloppy bushings give you?


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Tyrolsport (.je)*

Try reading this - it will probably answer your question... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.tyrolsport.com/Inst...1.pdf


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Tyrolsport (.je)*

tappered, meaning : lay a brake pad on a table, w/ the pad compound side facing up. Then put a level on it. W/ the stock rubber bushings the level will be no where near level, infact a very pronounced sloping angle. With the tyrolsport kit, doing the same test the brake pad will be much more level.
So if you were to measure the thickness of the pad material at the top of the pad material (top when installed) it would be alot thinner than the pad material on the bottom, the tyrolsport kit lessens this.


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Tyrolsport (Banditt007)*

I fully understand what the word "tapered" means. Ive also seen brake pads worn tapered front to back and was requesting clarification. They might wear tapered toward the bottom too, but thank you for clearing up the direction you meant.


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

anyone know of the R32 calipers can use these? same size holes/ pins? i'm not sure..


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (TXBDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXBDan* »_anyone know of the R32 calipers can use these? same size holes/ pins? i'm not sure..

Working on a version for R32.....


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

great, thanks.


----------



## jermarlang (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (TXBDan)*

I have the kit and it works great. As the others have said, better pedal feel, a little stiffer, but nothing drastic. Well worth 80 bucks.

Jerry
81Q


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*










For those who got this kit, are you guys getting the Stainless steel snap ring upgradefor $10 ?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (DRIVEN 1323)*

I got mine when the first came out.. so i dont think there was the SS ring upgrade at the time, if there was whatever i didnt go for it. To be honest i dont know what snap rings i have, i'm assuming the standard ones. anyway, i have yet to notice any corrosion/rust on them.
i think alot of the lack of corrosion (if in fact the metal is not corrosion resistant.) Is that they are right near the grease/anti sieze used on the pins so some probably gets on the snap clips....thus preventing corrosion.


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (Banditt007)*

Install was easy, But for some reason one bushing on both side were able to rotate by finger force while the there was tight??????


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (AE2058)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AE2058* »_Install was easy, But for some reason one bushing on both side were able to rotate by finger force while the there was tight??????

Sounds like manufacturing tolerances to me. So long as the "loose" bushing was not wiggling around in there, and the "tight" bushing didn't have to get pounded in with a hammer, I say you're fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Working on a version for R32.....

Yes but when's it ready !!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (cxg231)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cxg231* »_
Sounds like manufacturing tolerances to me. So long as the "loose" bushing was not wiggling around in there, and the "tight" bushing didn't have to get pounded in with a hammer, I say you're fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Indeed. The bushing should just be able to spin with a little reisistance provided by the anti-sezie or hi-temp grease. Also, it needs a little bit of room for heat expansion. Its not like the oem rubber bushing that just squishes and molds to the shape of the channel. In fact, when the caliper is cold, you can sometimes spin the oem bushing too


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Tyrolsport (Banditt007)*

The digital camera batteries are dead, and they're so old they dont recharge anymore... here's my best drawing of how they look:








Is this that 'tapered' wear? Would these bushings fix that?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Tyrolsport (.je)*

i believe tappered wear is more on the pad material itself rather than a different look on the rotor. However i do not know if severe tappered wear of the pad would have a rotor look like that. I'm pretty sure that most times the rotor looks like that the pads are not moving smoothly. and that can be caused by lack of lube to the guide pins as well as having the pads fit in where they sit too tightly. I'm sure someone will post up what you are truely experiencing though.


----------

